# UTPNCM 2008/2009 Now open



## MJP (27 Aug 2007)

More information can be found on the CDA website

http://borden.mil.ca/cfrg/english/iss_s/iss_s_university_training_e.asp


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Aug 2007)

Umm.... shouldn't title read:

UTPNCM 2008/2009 ?


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2007)

Ah!  A STAPLES moment.  That was EASY!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Aug 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ah!  A STAPLES moment.  That was EASY!



I suppose you want that Easy Button too?  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Aug 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> I suppose you want that Easy Button too?  ;D


----------



## MJP (28 Aug 2007)

Ahhh silly me......

Thanks CDN


----------

